# Burton Invader



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Muki said:


> Thoughts on these boots? Not many search results showed up.
> 
> I had a very limited choice of boots to pick from...mainly it was all Burton..and the Invaders seemed more to fit me. 9 and 9.5 seemed the same to fit me. Now since I only pretty muich had Burton to choose from..anyone know any similar boots in comfort and fit to the Invader..or should I basically go with these?
> 
> Considering I'm lookign for an all-mountain boot, I basically had only 2 or 3 boots to choose from.


i just got these boots too... i usually wear an 11.5 or 12 but i got these boots in an 11.... they fit very nice just make sure you get the outer laces really tight or your heal will slide around alot.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you buy them online?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

no, they were at sports authority for $119, but i know someone who works there so i got em for $89


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Notoriousmlg said:


> no, they were at sports authority for $119, but i know someone who works there so i got em for $89


There is a sprots authority right by me. i would have to check these out otherwise i'm stuck ordering it online.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Muki said:


> There is a sprots authority right by me. i would have to check these out otherwise i'm stuck ordering it online.


ya man check it out.. and see if you know someone who works there. they get crazy discounts


----------



## mike.d (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a pair of these boots and so far they have been great! I used to have a pair of Burton Tributes and they caused a lot of pain in my feet at the end of the day, can't say the same for the Invaders.


----------

